# Monroe County 10 pointer



## Jake Allen (Nov 14, 2007)

What a morning, what a day, what a season,  November 10, 2007.
Around 7:30, I hear, then see a doe run by about 75 yards out. Right behind her, a 6 pointer. One minute later, two more does. I hear them for a few minutes, then nothing.
8:35 I hear walking from the right side. I put my book down, see a large doe about 100 yards off. Several minutes later, she is about 50 yards in front and eating acorns.
Looks good to me, so I set up and fire. She goes about 75 yards and piles up.
Wonderful, thank you Lord, I am very excited. 2 or 3 minutes later, I hear a stick break.
Out steps the biggest, (by far) deer I have ever seen in the woods. He stops where I shot the doe and smells the ground. I shoot, he runs over the ridge and falls on the other side.
He gets back up and runs up the hill on my left side. I shoot him again. He circles to his right and falls down about 10 yards from the doe. Needless to say I am ruined at this point. 30 feet up an tree in my Summitt, trying to reload and keep an eye on him.
A few minutes later another large doe comes in and stops about 25 yards from him.
He gets halfway up, (with two broken legs), tries to chase her! I shoot him again.
Another 15 minutes, a spike comes in from the right, goes about halfway down the hill, smells around , comes back up the hill and stops under my stand., then gets lost.
A few minutes later, another spike comes up the hill and walks about 20 yards from
the big guy, moving back and forth trying to get his scent. Another deer comes running in from the left and pushes the spike away. He is a good sized 8 pointer. He moves to within
several yards of the big guy, snorts, gets his hair up and ears out. I am able to take several good pictures of all of this before coming to my senses. Then I shoot him drt.
While I am waiting for to settle, I watch two more does come thru.
What a morning. Still can hardly believe all of this happened.


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 14, 2007)

Well alright then!!  Amazing hunt for sure!

ml


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 14, 2007)

Dang hoss right there....Great buck...

What are of Monroe do you hunt?  My lease is over towards Juliette.


----------



## capt stan (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!!! Congrats on an awesome hunt!!


----------



## Carp (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations! What a hunt!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 14, 2007)

That was a hunt of a lifetime for sure and thats an awesome buck you got....Congrats!


----------



## pnome (Nov 14, 2007)

That is a buck and a half!  Congrats!  Sounds like an awesome morning.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 14, 2007)

Is that the buck that you had trail cam pictures of at the end of the summer? What an awesome day in the woods!

Great buck!!!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!! best post of the year in my opinion...awsome hunt and man them are some nice deer..looks like you were sitting in the right spot


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 14, 2007)

right spot is right...what a hoss.....you had to be going nuts in the stand in disbeleif!!!


----------



## jrry (Nov 14, 2007)

Patience pays off.  Good buck good morning


----------



## leo (Nov 14, 2007)

*W O W*

That is an awesome story and great looking bucks



> What a morning, what a day, what a season, November 10, 2007.



A season in one fine morning, congrats and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Jasper (Nov 14, 2007)

That's one of the most amazing hunts I've ever heard of! Congrats!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2007)

Fine set of bucks!!!  Congrats!


----------



## JKG (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! you just took care of all of it in one sitting. Corgats!


----------



## cardfan (Nov 14, 2007)

well, I guess that question we all ask ourself about our stand placement has been answered for you....

sounds like you could've literally filled your tag this morning alone...

great story...great pics....congrats


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome pics and awesome story......Congrats


----------



## Big Country (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW! What a hunt! Congrats


----------



## broncoman76 (Nov 14, 2007)

Now that's what makes us all get out of a warm bed to go sit in a cold stand!  I sure hope I have a day like that one day!  Congrats on a couple of good looking bucks!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2007)

May be the best story I have ever read here at Woodys, and definitely one pf the prettiest bucks I have seen too.
May have seen a few bigger here, but none prettier. 
WOW !
Congrats !


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 14, 2007)

Great story Jampton!


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2007)

I think that you just won my "hunt of the season" award!
What a day! I bet your heart was running 100MPH! What a story!

Love the pics. Great shot with the bucks and with the pond in the background. Man what a great hunt!

Congrats on a awesome season!

Mark

(PS edit: Just noticed the hat! I'm telling you guys I think it is the choice in headwear!LOL)


----------



## Cane_Creek (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome looking buck.  Incredible hunt.  I love the color of his head.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks all. I appreciate all of the comments. Reading them is close to reliving the entire experience. When I told the story to my dad, he said this is "like going to be with the prom queen when you are in the 9th grade. Boy, you've peaked".


----------



## Derek (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah...great story....where at in Monroe...we hunt close to Culloden...


----------



## B-Man (Nov 14, 2007)

In the name of all that is holy!!!  You sure had some good karma built up to get a morning like that.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Abolt20 (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats, Great Buck


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Nov 14, 2007)

wow, just wow. I hunt monroe as well.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 15, 2007)

Congradulations.
Great story and pictures.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 15, 2007)

Way to go Jeff.Its about time somebody took a bruiser like that off that property.Iknow a couple of guys down there are mighty envious of you ,Probally just going to sit around the fire the rest of the season.Congrats.


----------



## JasonF (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on a awesome hunt!! Love that last picture too!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you think the rut is on in Monroe???

Wow, what a hunt and a beautiful buck!


----------



## secondseason (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautiful buck!!!  That is the best story by far.  They weren't paying attention to you at all until you made them!!  Awesome!


----------



## heyfuji (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, How AWESOME is that, hope you have a huge frige and saved up some Mounting money........


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 15, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about, way to get it done


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2007)

nice very nice congrats on oone goooooood! hunt


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Nov 16, 2007)

That was one heck of a hunt! Congrats on two fine trophies Jeff. Tim


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you just had most everyones dream hunt. Congrats on a fine morning hunting. Awsome pics and story.


----------



## biggin13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice deer !!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 18, 2007)

Only down side I can see to that morning is all the work dragging that load of deer out of the woods.  That is a morning to remember.  Congrats on a fine hunt with awesome results and thanks for sharing it with us.

Hoss


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 21, 2007)

*out of the woods*



Hoss said:


> Only down side I can see to that morning is all the work dragging that load of deer out of the woods.  That is a morning to remember.  Congrats on a fine hunt with awesome results and thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss. I was lucky as this was one of the few weekends my 19 year old son decided to hunt with his old dad. With his help, anohter firend and two 4 wheelers we were able to take all three to the skinning pole.
Thanks again for all of the great comments.
It was truly a blessed day!
J


----------



## WTM30643 (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice! Now thats what i call a nice hunt!


----------



## MCBIG (Dec 3, 2007)

dang, thats alright !!!!

mike


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 3, 2007)

congrats on the good bucks! And a mighty fine hat ya have on there bet that gave ya the luck!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome deer.  Thanks for sharing with us.

What did the 10 pointer score?

Darrell


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2007)

01Foreman400 said:


> Awesome deer.  Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> What did the 10 pointer score?
> 
> Darrell



Thanks, alot.

Gross: 150 4/8 with 4 5/8" deductions
Still can't hardly believe it.

You folks are the best!


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 4, 2007)

Jampton where in Monroe county are you?


----------



## cctanner (Dec 4, 2007)

What did the 10 score?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome day for sure, awesome pic also with the water in the background and the pine stump.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful deer, awesome story, and great pics! 
Congrats!


----------



## cctanner (Dec 5, 2007)

HAve you had a chance to score the deer?


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a bruiser right there! thaks for the pics


----------

